# SHOW US YOUR UNIQUE TORTOISE GOODIE



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2014)

How about a fun thread to show off your unique tortoise/turtle goodies around the house?

I'll start with a neat~o one ......

Ever Seen a Cherry Head Blanket?
:shy:






JD~


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 27, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> How about a fun thread to show off your unique tortoise/turtle goodies around the house?
> 
> I'll start with a neat~o one ......
> 
> ...



Yes!! At you house.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2014)

That is indeed a unique item. Did someone make it for you?

I have many, be here's a couple. My front door mat:







And the walk leading up to my front door:


----------



## Elohi (Mar 27, 2014)

Omgoodness Yvonne, where did you find a tortoise doormat?! Hat is awesome!


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Omgoodness Yvonne, where did you find a tortoise doormat?! Hat is awesome!
> 
> 
> ElohiðŸŒŽ(Earth)[TURTLE]



My sister got it for me from the Collections, etc. catalog.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2014)

Yvonne' ... love the mat ....and stepping stones!
I had a feeling we were alike and had a bunch of tortoise goodies around the house .......
Here in my Kitchen .....







Oh yea ....Yvonne My Aunt made the blanket for me few years back ...I was blown away ...~


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 27, 2014)

Oooh, I have some stuff to share. Gotta wait till I have access to the PC!


----------



## guille24 (Mar 27, 2014)

they were all presents people knows how much I like turtles/tortoises lol and I have more ! Haha


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2014)

Very Nice ... Mr. G man ! ....Keep um' coming ~

Anyone Else?


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh my heck.. where did you get those shells N2TORTS?!


----------



## Elohi (Mar 27, 2014)

I wanted one of those yellow ceramic shells but I never managed to find one although they had the green and white ones. 


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## kathyth (Mar 27, 2014)

This is very cool!
I will have to take some pictures of cute little turtle/ tortoise things.


----------



## Elohi (Mar 27, 2014)

This is the only tortoise thing I have. I got it for Christmas. 






Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Oh my heck.. where did you get those shells N2TORTS?!



Believe it or not .....I found them at Target ....I think around X~mas time.
They are made of a ceramic...


some wood root tort sculptures......from Mexico...



:shy:


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 27, 2014)

We are Crocs fans  and I had to get the turtle jibbitz for my Crocs phone case





I won this at a CTTC raffle. I love it! It is a dried out pumpkin, painted. You can hear the seeds rattle inside when you shake it!





And my favorite, unique tortoise goodie of all....





I have more...not nearly as many as some others I'm sure!


----------



## wellington (Mar 27, 2014)

Really neat stuff. I have a few things, but it's packed for the move so I can't show them. Keep the pics coming though, it's fun to see.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 27, 2014)

There is such a variety of turtle and tortoise items. I have some, Here is my largest, my oldest, and one I picked yesterday. There is "one" I am looking for, The Hubley, one day I may get lucky and come across it. My oldest, I believe is from the 40s maybe late 30s.The largest is concrete, and the new one sings, slowdown you move to fast,while moving his head and legs and opening and closing his mouth.


----------



## Kirin (Mar 27, 2014)

In my front entryway â€¦..



In the backyard......










The one that is the triple needs his head glued back on. These are just a few that I have. love it!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 27, 2014)

WONDERFUL v^v^GOODIES EVERYONE! 
Very fun to see the array of knick Knacks .....very cool the vintage stuff and what a COOL* rock Miss Heather!
Here are two of my Favorites .....from a very special friend we all know ...(((BARB))





this one ..just came back from Cancun ....



produces stars on the ceiling at night ....



JD~:shy:


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Mar 27, 2014)

My mom got this for me at an art show, although I cringe knowing it was willingly made to be pyramided I still love it all the same! I miss my tortoise dearly when I'm away at school but at least I have this "redfoot" to remind me of her


----------



## MoireErin (Mar 28, 2014)

This is my favorite tort goody here at home  (yes, that is my baby MÃ©raddyn in the center  ) I am also proud to say that this goody is being published in my university's Undergraduate Research Journal


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2014)

MoireErin said:


> This is my favorite tort goody here at home  (yes, that is my baby MÃ©raddyn in the center  ) I am also proud to say that this goody is being published in my university's Undergraduate Research Journal



Very Cool ........would make a great poster!
I love the cr8tive minds at work ..........thanks for sharing !
All righty peeps ....keep um' coming~


----------



## MoireErin (Mar 28, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> MoireErin said:
> 
> 
> > This is my favorite tort goody here at home  (yes, that is my baby MÃ©raddyn in the center  ) I am also proud to say that this goody is being published in my university's Undergraduate Research Journal
> ...



That is a GREAT idea!! I am going to look into size printing prices  Thank you!


----------



## LolaMyLove (Mar 28, 2014)

My couch snuggle pillow.



I love all the home made stuff, that is very cool.


----------



## Elohi (Mar 28, 2014)

I want one of those tortoise lamps I've seen people share before. 


Elohi(Earth)[TURTLE]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 28, 2014)

This is what I have. It is a necklace charm I guess. It's about the size of a quarter. The tail, legs, and head are weighted inside and â€œfloat" on their own. I would be hard pressed to wear a necklace, so I keep it on a bulletin board in my office. Colors are enamel. It's old, was my moms.


----------



## LoutheRussian (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't have a picture of it but I have a sea turtle that a taxidermist preserved. My grandparents brought it back from Mexico decades ago I finally got it all cleaned off now I inly have to hand it on the wall.


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Whitneyrae (Mar 28, 2014)

I want it all!! especially those hanging ceramic tortoise shells! such cool stuff guys! here shortly I will be able to post a picture of my new tortoise tattoo....that counts as a "goodie" right?


----------



## pam (Mar 28, 2014)

Went to a craft show today and just had to have this 

If anyone wants to buy one go to [email protected] they are beautiful


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 28, 2014)

pam said:


> Went to a craft show today and just had to have this
> 
> If anyone wants to buy one go to [email protected] they are beautiful



Very Neat~o Pam....." to crafty cute" 




Whitneyrae said:


> I want it all!! especially those hanging ceramic tortoise shells! such cool stuff guys! here shortly I will be able to post a picture of my new tortoise tattoo....that counts as a "goodie" right?



" THINK INK" ........ you betcha !


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 28, 2014)

I have the same star projecting turtle! I got it from a friend, back after my aunt passed away- I'd wake up screaming.


----------



## LoutheRussian (Apr 10, 2014)

My sea turtle. Yes it's real my grandparents brought it back from Mexico many moons ago




[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## Whitneyrae (Jul 6, 2014)

Here is my tribal tortoise tattoo!


----------



## RainsOn (Jul 7, 2014)

I have over 250 in my collection. Taking photos will take awhile.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2014)

I have many. But this one is my favorite.


----------



## RainsOn (Jul 7, 2014)

WOW! Love it! I have wanted one of these big guys ever since I saw one at a traveling animal exhibit a couple years ago. I strongly suspect he was not getting good care. He even looked sad. They are so amazing.
It is special to make contact on some illusive level with an animal that has walked this earth for millennia.


----------

